
Ask HN: What are the best open source solution for self hosted email? - ya3ad
I would like to host an email service for around 150+ people. It&#x27;s not possible for us to offroad Protonmail which focuses on security. What are the some best open source email solution available?
======
dozzie
Postfix with Dovecot or Cyrus IMAP, along with a good sysadmin.

~~~
ya3ad
I am don't have much knowledge as system admin. For security measure what
action can be taken?

~~~
dozzie
For 150 users _you need_ a sysadmin. Go and hire one.

~~~
xstartup
Please stop with this advertisement. Yea, we know you are a sysadmin but
whether its 150 users or 1500, it's not you who is going to decide if he needs
one or not.

~~~
dozzie
> Please stop with this advertisement.

And I am advertising what exactly?

> [...] whether its 150 users or 1500, it's not you who is going to decide if
> he needs one or not.

Indeed, it's not me who decides, it's the reality that decides.

------
znpy
Postfix + Dovecot

~~~
ya3ad
I am don't have much knowledge as system admin. For security measure what
action can be taken?

